

Ask HN: What text editor do you use and why? - taeyoungwoo


======
Kell
I use the HN or google search box. Like this :
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=text+editor...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=text+editor+do+you&start=0)

And tadaaa : <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3717754>

Anyway... I use SublimeText 2 too.

------
japhyr
Emacs. It's what I started with, and it feels very natural to use. But I went
to PyCon and saw almost everyone using vim, and very few people using emacs.

As a high school teacher, I want to be comfortable in emacs and vim. I want to
be able to show students both, and help them pick the one that works best for
them.

------
selectnull
Vim. It's fast, very powerful, installed on every server I ssh to, very
powerful, great syntax highligting for many languages, easy on my wrists,
great plugins.

------
pinion247
Sublime 2 - lightweight, speedy, nice theme options, plenty of syntax
compatibility, and 1000-foot code view.

~~~
c250d07
Also has an excellent plugin, snippet, and configuration system. I just really
wish it was open source.

------
factorialboy
Gedit. Why? Ubuntu is my preferred OS distro and it comes pre-installed. It's
pretty cool and lets me do text editing and scripting / programming for
smaller projects.

## Honorable mentions

Scite, SublimeText 2, Leafpad (Xfce), Notepad++ etc.

------
jiahuang
Geany. Simple and lightweight. I can run the local server from the built in
terminal which is great because I can easily find program outputs among all
the other windows I have open.

------
grn
Vim - because its everywhere and controlling it doesn't require much typing (I
suffer from hands problems). Emacs - because it's so extensible and I prefer
ELisp over Vimscript.

------
waivej
1\. Notepad and Textedit since they are already installed. 2\. Very old MS
Developer Studio since I'm a creature of habit and I like it. 3\. Other IDE
editors for specific domains.

------
marssaxman
Nano. It does everything I need and nothing more.

Plus, it's already installed everywhere.

------
lsiebert
Vim, and gedit and notepad++ on windows, the latter is extremely useful.

------
Killswitch
Mac: TextMate, Linux/Terminal: VIM

------
milliams
Kate

------
biopharma_guy
Sublime 2 for programming and coda for web development.

I have recently started using Sublime 2 and like it. It is light weight with
tons of features.You can use several plugins used in textmate as well as other
text editors.

And Coda I use for real time web development (it synchronizes the file to
server in real time and you see the result right away)

